# MORE!!!!



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

My reds are beginning to amaze me. They have laid more eggs (last night).

Breeder pic.








Nest pic.


----------



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

kfreeman said:


> My reds are beginning to amaze me. They have laid more eggs (last night).
> 
> Breeder pic.
> View attachment 165140
> ...


you got some horny ass fishes//haha cool man


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats...do you have any more pics of them? How are they doing?


----------

